# TRON: Legacy



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I watched TRON last night on DVD and while the plot, writing and acting could be better it was really fun to watch! The special effects are great and the sound mixing is excellent. For those bassheads out there you will find some demo worthy material in this film. :hsd: Daft Punk also did a very good job with the sound track. What did you think of the film? I'm looking forward to one of the "official" reviews here!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw it in the theater in 3D. I really enjoyed it. The story line, or reason to make another movie might not have been the best or strongest, but if you don't nit pick it to death, it was very well done. Visual effects are great, I've been listening to the sound track for months because Daft Punk did such an amazing movie. In fact, I think it's safe to say that the music makes half the movie. They kind of borrowed some style effects from the Matrix movies, but when a new ideal is good, then I guess it has to be used again.

The new Tron movie is great to watch, even if its not "perfect".


----------



## hawkjones (Apr 27, 2011)

I watched this movie. Starting was very actionable and awesome but in the middle of the movie it was boring for me....Some scene in this movie was good when i watched first time..


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Plenty of Popcorn & Subwoofers makes this movie a BEAST!


----------



## theonlydevice (May 16, 2011)

Graphics are so amazing in this movie and they beat Avatar movie graphics. I want to watch this movie again...Awesome movie...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Infrasonic said:


> I'm looking forward to one of the "official" reviews here!


As if by magic:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/official-dvd-blu-ray-movie-reviews/44983-tron-legacy-blu-ray-review-3.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My biggest beef with this movie is the aspect ratio change, Just like in Batman returns its so annoying. I know it was made with IMAX in mind but really for the BluRay release it is totally pointless.


----------



## Prova (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes yes, you're right.


----------



## alan.mills90 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tron Legacy : Arguably the best Pure SciFi movie I've ever seen.. Awesome effects n really creative direction.

_________________________
MDC: Best Quality site, To watch movies For Free.


----------

